# TV / Internet-Router belegen gleiche Buchse



## elkodo (5. April 2016)

Moin moin,

bin aus beruflichen Gründen umgezogen und habe heute von meinem Internetanbieter meinen Router zugeschickt bekommen.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass der Router denselben Buchsenanschluss wie mein Fernseher belegt. Nun habe ich mal nach TV-Kabel-Splittern gegoggelt und hundert verschiedene Produkte gefunden.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Brehministrator (5. April 2016)

Da kann man wohl nicht viel falschmachen, das ist ja nur ein passives Bauteil, das den Anschluss von zwei Koax-Kabeln an der gleichen Antennenbuchse ermöglicht. Ich würde z.B. so etwas hier kaufen:

Hama Antennen-Verteiler Koax-Stecker - 2 Koax-Kupplungen Antenne Steckverbinder auf conrad.de bestellen | ��1382945

Fernsehprogramm und Internet-Signal stören sich nicht gegenseitig, da sie in anderen Frequenzbereichen übertragen werden. Nur dadurch ist es ja möglich, dass beides aus ein- und derselben Buchse kommt 

Generell ist es bei dieser Art von Antennensteckern wichtig, darauf zu achten, dass alle Stecker richtig fest in den Steckplätzen sitzen, und nicht wackeln. Das kann sonst Fernsehempfang oder Internet stören.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

elkodo schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin aus beruflichen Gründen umgezogen und habe heute von meinem Internetanbieter meinen Router zugeschickt bekommen.
> Nun habe ich das Problem, dass der Router denselben Buchsenanschluss wie mein Fernseher belegt. Nun habe ich mal nach TV-Kabel-Splittern gegoggelt und hundert verschiedene Produkte gefunden.
> ...


 da stimmt was nicht. Wenn du Internet per Kabel-TV-Anschluss bekommst, müsstest du an sich eine Buchse an der Wand haben, die drei Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat: TV, Radio und Internet. Was für einen Anbieter hast du denn?  Und was für ein Router ist es?

Oder vlt. hat der Router auch einen AUSgang, an den dann der TV drankäm? So oder so muss doch bei dem Router eine Anleitung dabei sein, wie man das alles anschließt - hast du das mal genau durchgelesen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. April 2016)

In der Annahme, dass "Mönchengladbach" stimmt, vermute ich mal, dass du Unitymedia als ISP hast?! Für den Fall, dass es so ist, wende dich an UM und schildere denen dein Problem. Falls die nach der TV-Dose fragen, einfach beantworten/beschreiben, wie das Ding aussieht (zB "Zwei Löcher oben, eins unten mittig" reicht denen als Antwort  ). Dann sollte dir kostenlos ein passender Splitter zugeschickt werden


----------



## Kotor (5. April 2016)

Hi,

2tes Bild: hama.com | 44316 Hama Data-/TV-Verteiler "Skitu"

Aber auf jeden Fall den Internet/TV-Anbieter kontaktieren. 
So sieht es bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (5. April 2016)

bei mir auch.
@Einwegkartoffel,
splitter gibts bei kabelinternet nicht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. April 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> bei mir auch.
> @Einwegkartoffel,
> splitter gibts bei kabelinternet nicht.



Fakt ist, dass ich ein "Gerät" habe, dass an meine TV-Buchse angeschlossen. Vom besagten "Gerät" geht das Kabel zum Router und das Kabel zum Receiver weg. Wenn du das "Gerät" nicht als Splitter bezeichnen möchtest, mach das. Ich finde "Splitter" ist schon recht treffend ^^


----------

